# Universal roof crossbars



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with the universal crossbars for SUVs that are available from Amazon, Walmart, etc? My mom just got a 2014 Cadillac SRX and it has the bars along the edge but not the crossbars. She and her friends take their kayaks around a lot and she doesn't really like using pool noodles. The Cadillac dealer wants $250 for a set of bars but I have found universal bars for $60-100. Has anyone used these and have any reviews on ones that were good or ones to avoid? Pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

Wrong thread ahaha MB


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Jason B said:


> I would go with a 7'6" or 8' shimano teramar with m to m/h action.




Thanks, I don't think that will hold a kayak too well though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

